# Microsoft Train Simulator auf Windows 7



## gtkrafterx (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Bis vor noch gut 6 Jahren habe ich auf meinen Laptop (Win7) gerne zwischendurch MSTS gespielt. Alles klappte super. Dann habe ich meinen neuen PC bekommen und wollte mir heute ihn mal wieder installieren. Alles soweit gut. Installation hat geklappt. Aber wenn ich nun auf den Button "Spiel Starten" drücke verschwindet nur eben dieser und es passiert nichts. Es ist einfach wieder mein Desktop zu sehen. Ich vermute mal das liegt daran, dass meine Hardware zu neu ist (Kann das sein?!). Ich habe eine GTX 970 und nen i7 4790k. Da das Spiel von 2001 ist könnte ich mir vorstellen das die DirectX Versionen nicht mehr zueinander passen. Komisch ist nur, dass es auf meinem Laptop läuft welcher auch unter Win7 läuft. Hat aber selbstverständlich schlechtere Komponenten. Ich würde es wohl gerne auf meinem PC spieln aber vermute mal der Zug ist abefahren. ( Wortspiel ). Was meint ihr?

Gruß 

Tkrafter


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2016)

Installier doch einfach mal ältere DirectX Bibliotheken, kann daran liegen oder der Treiber deiner Grafikkarte wird nicht unterstützt.


----------

